# Tell me the Secret - Sram + Dura Ace !!! :)



## xphilip (Mar 16, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Delusional or otherwise, i would like to use SRAM Force shifters with a Shimano Dura Ace rear derailleur. I know that SRAM moves 3mm of cable with each shift and that this is different from Shimano - but there has to be some way to get this to work!!! 
Please let me in on your knowledge, secret, black majic
-- Philip


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

xphilip said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Delusional or otherwise, i would like to use SRAM Force shifters with a Shimano Dura Ace rear derailleur. I know that SRAM moves 3mm of cable with each shift and that this is different from Shimano - but there has to be some way to get this to work!!!
> Please let me in on your knowledge, secret, black majic
> -- Philip


Why? What is the point?


----------



## xphilip (Mar 16, 2007)

FAIR ENOUGH!!! 
I am an aspring weight weenie. The SRAM shifters are simply the lightest out there - easy. The force RD and the DA RD weight the same - BUT the Force RD ALREADY has a carbon cage and titanium 'bits'. If i make the same substitutions to the DA RD i can take out another 35g (thats a lot in weight-weenie parlence) 
SOMEONE MUST KNOW HOW TO DO THIS!!!


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*The secret is....*

Here

http://www.jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm

Of course this will add some weight!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Well, as a WW, I still went w/ the force RD-- the shifting w/ all force stuff (rear) is absolutely perfect- in my experience it blows the D/A shifting away. Add the weight from the j-tek to your setup-- now on my force RD I have an inner carbon cage made, carbon pulleys and I replaced the limit and b-stay screws w/ nylon ones- my Force RD is down to 150g and I'm just waiting for someone to come out w/ an alu pulley bolt for that stupid larger diameter pulley on the RD.

may be worth looking into-- if you're interested, a guy in germany made my inner cage- fantastic work (he also makes pulleys, but I got those from ebay- rothshek). I think the rothshek guy on ebay also has carbon inner cages as well-- as a matter of fact- thru that one guy, you could get carbon pulleys, inner cage, nylon bolts and even a lighter cable adjuster.

may be worth looking into!


----------



## xphilip (Mar 16, 2007)

JIM BURLANT - THANK YOU FOR THE J-TEK SITE!!!!!

Mdeth1313 - THANK YOU ALSO - I WILL CONTACT YOU PRIVATELY TO EXPLORE THIS OPTION AS WELL.

Happy riding everyone.

Philip


----------

